# Walt Disney facts



## lwhitehead (Dec 1, 2015)

I don't like White Washing History, now I basing my main Bad Guy on Walt Disney So I need Facts about him, but the problem is that there such of untouchable myth around him.

How good of Artist was He?,

Was he a Racist?,

How Vindictive was He?,


What other true ugly things that there were?,


LW


----------



## InstituteMan (Dec 1, 2015)

There are a lot of honest biographies about Walt, and a PBS show (American Experience, I think) recently did a good job with him. He certainly had his flaws. One big blemish was his involvement with the anti-communist McCarthyism. Another was poor labor relations.


----------



## lwhitehead (Dec 1, 2015)

The problem is with Uncle Walt is like Lucky Lindy his estate don't want any mud on his name, Walt also took credit for other people work as well. J Egar Hoover had him down is his official FBI records as a anti Red source in Hollywood, Walt Wonder is based on Walt Disney but more Evil.


Now we know work for the Mouse is hell, Walt has alot to answer for,


LW


----------



## shadowwalker (Dec 1, 2015)

lwhitehead said:


> The problem is with Uncle Walt is like Lucky Lindy his estate don't want any mud on his name, Walt also took credit for other people work as well. J Egar Hoover had him down is his official FBI records as a anti Red source in Hollywood, Walt Wonder is based on Walt Disney but more Evil.
> 
> 
> Now we know work for the Mouse is hell, Walt has alot to answer for,
> ...



Okay, so are you after facts about WD, or just the mud? I would bear in mind that characters need to be well-rounded. Get too gung-ho on the mud and you end up with the mustache-twirling cartoon character. 

I would also caution you not to make your character too obviously a fictional rendition of any real person, particularly if you're going in the direction you appear to be going. You may want to consult an attorney about libel before getting too far into your characterization. There's basing a character on a real person, and there's using a novel simply to vilify them. (The latter typically don't make good stories, either.)


----------



## lwhitehead (Dec 2, 2015)

Well Walt Wonder is a Man who gets rich off Children, he the Human form of crass way Toys and Culture is marketed to Kids now days. He Kills the Original Santa Claus because he wants to control the market, like the Disney Princess line of clothes and toys.


LW


----------



## shadowwalker (Dec 2, 2015)

lwhitehead said:


> Well Walt Wonder is a Man who gets rich off Children, he the Human form of crass way Toys and Culture is marketed to Kids now days. He Kills the Original Santa Claus because he wants to control the market, like the Disney Princess line of clothes and toys.
> 
> 
> LW



Yeah, see, this is why I cautioned about writing a novel to vilify someone versus basing a character on them.


----------



## TheWonderingNovice (Dec 2, 2015)

[video=youtube;7XAoAn7GDLE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7XAoAn7GDLE[/video]

I know this isn't the most reliable source but it will give you a quick laugh. You can fact check if you want.


----------

